# Sonic RecordNow



## Cricketmab (Jun 9, 2006)

When I attempt to open the Sonic RecordNow program, I get an error message that the Ordinal 181 cannot be located in the dynamic link library PX.dll. Can anyone help? I tried downloading a new PX.dll and that didn't work. I am operating Windows XP home edition. I received this message error the first time I tried to use it. :sigh:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Try this *px.dll* (version 1.6.14.507), follow the install instructions *here* and reboot.


----------



## Cricketmab (Jun 9, 2006)

Koala, thank you for your response. I tried that previously. Since you made the same suggestion, I tried it again. It still didn't work. Thank you.


----------

